# Question for those who have Plasti-Dipped their roof



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

To anyone who has plasti-dipped their roof I need some suggestions. I just got done plasti-dipping my roof this weekend. This was my first time using the product and my first attempt turned out awful. After peeling it off and trying again the second time turned out rather well. I am 90% satisfied with it. The one issue I'm having is I'm seeing the spray lines probably from the slight overlap between sprays. I was thinking the next time I am off I'm going to re-tape everything up and apply a few more coats going from side to side instead of front to back to hopefully solve this. I have already done 5 coats just as an fyi. Any thoughts how else I can get it completely even/flat? Ideally I know using a sprayer would be the best for this large of area but I'm sticking with the cans.


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> To anyone who has plasti-dipped their roof I need some suggestions. I just got done plasti-dipping my roof this weekend. This was my first time using the product and my first attempt turned out awful. After peeling it off and trying again the second time turned out rather well. I am 90% satisfied with it. The one issue I'm having is I'm seeing the spray lines probably from the slight overlap between sprays. I was thinking the next time I am off I'm going to re-tape everything up and apply a few more coats going from side to side instead of front to back to hopefully solve this. I have already done 5 coats just as an fyi. Any thoughts how else I can get it completely even/flat? Ideally I know using a sprayer would be the best for this large of area but I'm sticking with the cans.


i will be doing this project this weekend, how many cans have you used? do you plan on using the clear coat at all? also, what did you do wrong the first time?


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I used about 3 cans and no on the clear coat I don't want a gloss finish. As far as wrong I think I just rushed it a little and was too far away with my spray. Second time around slowed down and took my time with each spray and staying about 6 inches away. Have the car out in the sun today and you can definitely see the lines from each spray. So going to try again on my next day with a few more coats and try not to overlap any of the spray. Maybe even try side to side instead of front to back.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

My recommendation, use vinyl wrapping. I love plastidip with a passion, but for an area the size of the roof of my car, I would be afraid that it would be uneven. Also, I had helped a friend do it on his accord coupe, and he regretted it as soon as he went into a car wash and/or a bird pooped on it. The texture and it being on the most vulnerable part of the car don't mix well. 

I am not trying to insult anybody if I did.

Good luck with it and post pictures when you are done!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

You're probably seeing overlap between spray lines. Can you supply some pictures of what you're talking about so I can get a better idea.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I can almost guarantee that it is overlap from the spray lines. I'm off on Wednesday/Thursday so I plan on giving it a few more coats. Going a little heavier with the coats and trying my best not to do any overlap. I plan on making a thread with pictures since I have many things I plan on dipping. If overlapping is the cause and if I still see it after my next couple coats I wonder if the plasti-dip metallizer or glossifier would remove or mask that effect? 'Nobody' thoughts on if that will work or not? I have both cans of gold metallizer and glossifier. If I went with a single misting of gold metallizer it will give me a black effect with just light gold flaking.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Plastidip the roof? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I know you don't want to use a sprayer but that would be your best bet. The guy that owns dipyourcar.com has done his white Audi several times with a sprayer and it looks amazing.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> I know you don't want to use a sprayer but that would be your best bet. The guy that owns dipyourcar.com has done his white Audi several times with a sprayer and it looks amazing.


Yes I've seen a lot of his videos but $84 for the sprayer and then another $60 for the gallon of paint is just not worth it for just the roof. If I ever had plans to do the hood and trunk or the whole car also then I would consider it. We'll see how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Honestly, unless you feel you might get tired of it, I'd recommend getting it painted.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Thought about paint as I like the black look but also like the ability to change it up if I want so plasti dip is what I'm sticking with for now.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Well this plasti-dip roof idea is not going to work for me. Tried different spray patterns and distances and no luck still get that striping effect. Think the only way to do an area this large is with a spray gun so now going for different options. The two I am looking at are getting it professionally vinyled or an option I have been seeing when googling is using bedliner spray. Obviously won't be doing that myself as there is a place in town that does that just need to figure if they can do it on a roof of a car. One is permanent one isn't so will have to see what prices end up being.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I wouldn't use bed liner as it is pretty textured and basically paint. In past vehicle work I have used plasti-dip and used thick layers to keep the wet paint blended together and avoiding lines. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Well this plasti-dip roof idea is not going to work for me. Tried different spray patterns and distances and no luck still get that striping effect. Think the only way to do an area this large is with a spray gun so now going for different options. The two I am looking at are getting it professionally vinyled or an option I have been seeing when googling is using bedliner spray. Obviously won't be doing that myself as there is a place in town that does that just need to figure if they can do it on a roof of a car. One is permanent one isn't so will have to see what prices end up being.


I sprayed Plasti-dip on the lower rear of my ECO bumper (for a diffuser look) & ran into the same problem... what I did was sand down the final coat with a 1000 grit sanding sponge & then sprayed it with a satin clear coat to make it look even. It still has a little unevenness, but unless you're 2' tall you really cannot see the imperfections... I know it is there since I sprayed it, but seriously don't think it looks bad.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

TechCruzer said:


> I sprayed Plasti-dip on the lower rear of my ECO bumper (for a diffuser look) & ran into the same problem... what I did was sand down the final coat with a 1000 grit sanding sponge & then sprayed it with a satin clear coat to make it look even. It still has a little unevenness, but unless you're 2' tall you really cannot see the imperfections... I know it is there since I sprayed it, but seriously don't think it looks bad.


Problem is the roof is such a large area it shows that much more. Plus with it being more at eye level and light reflects directly off it, it is an eyesore. I'm leaning at the bedliner spray if the place in town will do the roof, that I'm not sure of yet. As for the texture yes it will be there but the place uses Scorpion Bedliner Spray which can be done in a flat finish if so desired. It may be permanent but I loved the look so it is not something I will get tired of and plan on keeping the vehicle for awhile.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> I sprayed Plasti-dip on the lower rear of my ECO bumper (for a diffuser look) & ran into the same problem... what I did was sand down the final coat with a 1000 grit sanding sponge & then sprayed it with a satin clear coat to make it look even. It still has a little unevenness, but unless you're 2' tall you really cannot see the imperfections... I know it is there since I sprayed it, but seriously don't think it looks bad.


may i see a picture of this as i want to wrap that part in vinyl


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> may i see a picture of this as i want to wrap that part in vinyl


Not mine, but it is along the same level...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/7084-rear-diffuser-plastidip-hack.html

Here is a discussion about wrapping the same location in vinyl...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/4076-vinyl-overlay-diffuser.html


----------

